# Eyes



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

Has anyone ever had a squeezing eyeball feeling?

I have had this on and off all day and I am wondering if it is something that may be thyroid related.


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

By the way, it is both eyes.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sleepylady said:


> Has anyone ever had a squeezing eyeball feeling?
> 
> I have had this on and off all day and I am wondering if it is something that may be thyroid related.


Could be but I hope not. Only way to really know is to see an ophthalmologist.

Keep us posted on this. It is worrisome.


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

It has been a stressful week so I am hoping it's that.


----------



## javynliz (Aug 27, 2012)

I have had headaches a lot and it always involves my eyes. It's like pressure and aching and sensitivity to light.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

javynliz said:


> I have had headaches a lot and it always involves my eyes. It's like pressure and aching and sensitivity to light.


If you can, see an ophthalmologist. This does sound like the beginnings of TED (thyroid eye disease.)


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

The sensitivity to light can also be from things like weak adrenals. (That's kind of a ballpark adrenal fatigue test, too.) Have someone briefly shine a light in one of your eyes, then turn off the light, and check to see how long it takes for the pupils to dilate again. Really slow reaction time is supposedly indicative of things like adrenal fatigue.


----------

